# Winter roly-poly pudding



## Ishbel (Oct 16, 2006)

A slightly different take on a traditional, British hot  jam roly-poly pudding
(courtesy of recipe card from a supermarket)
 
250g self-raising flour
Pinch salt
125g shredded suet (or use the vegetable suet made by Atora)
150ml cold water
300g fresh blueberries
1 tablespoon plain flour
4 tablespoons caster sugar
Juice of 1 lime
1 egg, beaten
 
Preheat oven to gas mark 4/180C.  Lightly grease a baking tray.  Sieve the SR flour into a large bow, stir in the suet and add a pinch of salt.
 
Pour in 150ml cold water and bring mix together with a round bladed knife to form a smooth dough (you may have to add a little more water if the mix seems too dry).  Roll the pastry out on a floured work surface to form a rectangle measuring about 18cm x 28cm.
 
Mix blueberries, plain flour and three tablespoons of the sugar together in a bowl.  Stir in the lime juice. Spoon the mixture slightly off-centre along the length of the pastry, this will make it easier to roll.
 
Brush the edges of the pastry with a little beaten egg. Carefully roll the pastry to enclose the blueberries, then seal the open edges.  (it should look like a pin wheel, with a flattened ‘bottom’ side)  Transfer the roly-poly to the baking tray.  Cut 3-4 slashes into the top of the roll and brush with remaining beaten egg.  Scatter over the remaining caster sugar and bake for about 30 minutes until golden.  Serve in slices, with hot custard.


----------



## lulu (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the idea of using blueberries instead of jam.  It sounds scumptious.  .  Occasionally they have really good ideas don't they, but I missed this!  Thanks for sharing Ishbel!


----------

